# 4th year at Bachelor Finance degree want to move in Canada



## cese (Jun 2, 2012)

4th year at Bachelor Finance degree want to move in Canada. to continue study... i'm from Azerbaijan. i don't have enough money to live there. so i need sponsorship or something like this. i'll need home there


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

More than enough university students here, so unless you are exceptionally bright and have a Bachelor Summa Cum Laude, I don't think there's any chanse a university will pay for your schooling, housing and living expenses.


----------



## cese (Jun 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> More than enough university students here, so unless you are exceptionally bright and have a Bachelor Summa Cum Laude, I don't think there's any chanse a university will pay for your schooling, housing and living expenses.


thanks for your answer

U are right nobody will pay for my study, so it will be better to stay here and graduate. but then how can i work in Canada ? bachelor degree in AZ is 0 for Canada i think, so need advice can i continue study there ? or what to do ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Fall in love with a nice Canadian girl/boy? (not that easy when you are living so far from here)
Try to find a job within a company that has Canadian affiliates/branch, to get a intra company transfer.
Try to safe enough money to apply for a Canadian Masters degree. Don’t know a lot about your domain of study, but do they have something like “International Finance” or so?
Wait for the new Priority Occupations List that will be published in a couple of weeks, and see if there’s something on the list that is related to your studies, and try to find a job in your country to gain the experience that you need, and then after a couple of years you can apply for a visa.
I know, it’s not always easy. Lots of people want to live here, but not everybody gets in...


----------



## cese (Jun 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Fall in love with a nice Canadian girl/boy? (not that easy when you are living so far from here)
> Try to find a job within a company that has Canadian affiliates/branch, to get a intra company transfer.
> Try to safe enough money to apply for a Canadian Masters degree. Don’t know a lot about your domain of study, but do they have something like “International Finance” or so?
> Wait for the new Priority Occupations List that will be published in a couple of weeks, and see if there’s something on the list that is related to your studies, and try to find a job in your country to gain the experience that you need, and then after a couple of years you can apply for a visa.
> I know, it’s not always easy. Lots of people want to live here, but not everybody gets in...


Business engineering: 
Banking, Finance and Insurance case

i understand, 1) apply for Master Degree 2) transfer from company 

i'll try DV-lottery but Canada doesn't have Lottery


----------

